# Lightning Strikes Again at 206 MPH



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

To make a 33 miles/hr jump in one year is simply phenomenal, as team breaks its own record.

More...


----------



## cbliss (Jun 28, 2010)

... and over the next days broke it again hitting 218. Here is one of the runs to 216 



more here:
http://www.examiner.com/bonneville-land-speed-record-in-national


----------

